# Makeup Artist training for photographers



## Micah1982 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm looking for recommendations for learning makeup artistry.

What I do need is high quality instruction.  I'm a male photographer and my guess is that any of you reading this has forgotten more about makeup than I know.

My use case for this is to apply the principles and creativity of makeup artistry into my post production workflow (e.g. photoshop).

I do not intend to be a makeup artist, sell services as a makeup artist, or anything along those lines.  I do not need or desire certification.

Instead, I want to understand the theory, style and technique of makeup artistry for the purpose of creating exactly the look I want in my finished work.

Are there any inexpensive (e.g. less than $300) reputable sources that might fill my needs?  Is there a particular book or body of work recognized in the industry as the gold standard for instruction? 

Something like lynda.com with a go at your own pace video instruction style would be ideal.

Please help!

Thanks!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 5, 2017)

(Moved to Industry Discussion because I think this may be more in that vein, while the Recommendations section is for actual makeup recommendations.)

This video may help you a little bit; it's about colour theory as applied to makeup.

[video=youtube;63pogF_ZiQk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63pogF_ZiQk[/video]


----------

